# Tony Fishers 7x7



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

Yesterday I got Tony Fisher's 7x7 in the mail, and it is crazy! Not crazy, just awesome. What do you guys think?


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 28, 2010)

Stop making threads, no one cares.


----------



## antoinejobin (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't think Tony Fisher does 7x7x7 cubes...


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

This sums up my opinion about this guy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

Tony Fishers 7x7 is not only square, but the outer pieces are elongated


----------



## antoinejobin (Feb 28, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Stop making threads, no one cares.


+1


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Stop making threads, no one cares.
> ...


There is only 21 Plls dude


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> antoinejobin said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...


----------



## antoinejobin (Feb 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> antoinejobin said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



That's true, my mistake.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> antoinejobin said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



^ :fp:

YOU FAIL.


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > antoinejobin said:
> ...


what kind of person are you


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...



A person who is less n00b than you.


----------



## Owen (Feb 28, 2010)

Tony Fisher!


----------



## antoinejobin (Feb 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> Tony Fishers 7x7 is not only square, but the outer pieces are elongated



You bought his 7x7x7 V-Sculpture? Yeah, right


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...



I'm called a human, we live in these things called buildings, not under bridges. We eat food, and have rational and insightful conversations that don't involve the term "fake and gay!" I hope someone can pull the banhammer out of the stone and beat this guy with it.


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...


There are no hammers in the Computer, person


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 28, 2010)

TCUBER said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...


Do you even know what a banhammer is?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 28, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Fishers 7x7 is not only square, but the outer pieces are elongated
> ...


Try reading what he said.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 28, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



Please mods, show him what the banhammer is.


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> antoinejobin said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...


At least a model, anyway


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

@MichaelP. I will laugh so hard if you got banned!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> @MichaelP. I will laugh so hard if you got banned!



Why would I get banned?


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > @MichaelP. I will laugh so hard if you got banned!
> ...


LOL look this stuff is it cube related?


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > @MichaelP. I will laugh so hard if you got banned!
> ...



I don't know. It just seems like it would be a funny thing that you are asking a moderator to ban someone else, and in the process, you got banned instead of him.


----------



## Mastersonian (Feb 28, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> TCUBER said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Fishers 7x7 is not only square, but the outer pieces are elongated
> ...



Fail interpretation.

His cubic 7x7x7.


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

ianini said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...


Why would I get banned?


----------



## Vifs (Feb 28, 2010)

IMO, if you think he is a troll, stop feeding...


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

Mastersonian said:


> antoinejobin said:
> 
> 
> > TCUBER said:
> ...


True thats what it is about


----------



## Logan (Feb 28, 2010)

Vifs said:


> IMO, if you think he is a troll, stop feeding...


----------



## TCUBER (Feb 28, 2010)

well this is getting pretty akward


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm going to be as nice as possible.

1) This is in the wrong forum. This belongs in the Hardware area
2) Let's all try to play nice. It's in the rules of the site.
3) If you are going to post a thread, just don't leave it as. "OMG it's so awesome" and just that. Post other stuff about it too. Like performance and quality in detail. Stuff like that.
4) If you are troll, please stop posting. 
5)The only reason people are getting banned is because of ignorance and failure to do research. Have other people bought or tried the cubic 7x7? Chances are many have not.
6) Just for the record, all cubes are to personal preference, just because it's tony fishers cube and it's cubic doesn't really make it better. Same with other types of cubes.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 28, 2010)

ianini your link isn't working


----------



## fundash (Feb 28, 2010)

:fp


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> ianini your link isn't working



What link?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 28, 2010)

Haha, very funny deleting your post and then saying you never had one.


----------



## ianini (Feb 28, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Haha, very funny deleting your post and then saying you never had one.



Oh yes. I forgot about that. Here it is.


----------



## Khartaras (Feb 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


>



+1


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 28, 2010)

Trolling is for fishing, not for forums!


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 28, 2010)

Now, just for clarification, who is this troll people keep mentioning?


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 28, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> Now, just for clarification, who is this troll people keep mentioning?



Seriously? TCUBER
He joined today and already has a quarter of the posts I've made in the past 4 months


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 28, 2010)

Soz, I've been dying to find an excuse to make one of these.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 28, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> *picture that misses the point*
> 
> Soz, I've been dying to find an excuse to make one of these.


I think you're missing the point of that meme...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 28, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > *picture that misses the point*
> ...



Something about committing suicide over something silly, right? I dunno, my friends always blurt out, "AN HERO!", so I felt like putting it on the picture.


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 28, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Now, just for clarification, who is this troll people keep mentioning?
> ...



Lol, he has 29 posts per day...


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 28, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



:fp:
You're doing it wrong. Stop. You don't ever need to try to use memes ever again, they're not even that funny.


----------



## Logan (Mar 1, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



False, memes are amazing WHEN USED CORRECTLY. [Insert example of Shelley's No U picture here]


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 1, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Now, just for clarification, who is this troll people keep mentioning?
> ...



Seriously? Did you really think I was serious?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh god, somebody close this thread.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 1, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Oh god, somebody close this thread.


Oh god, why did you bump this thread?


----------

